# Lost dog in Agia Fyla, Limassol. Can u help?



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

We have just moved to Cyprus from the UK and bought our pet dog, BAMBI with us. Unfortunately on Saturday 28th May, something spooked Bambi whilst we were out shopping for food, and she managed to escape. We have not seen her since.

She is a black collie cross, with white paws, white diamond on her chest and she is greying around the mouth. She did not have her collar on at the time of her dissappearance. She is very timid but easily frightened and we are so upset at the thought of her out there wandering the streets in this country which is so strange to her and where the weather is so hot.

She is microchipped and registered with the district vet. We have reported her missing to the local police. We have notified the municipality, we have put posters up all over Agia Fyla and we are offering a reward for her safe return.

The dog rescue shelters and local vets are keeping an eye out for her and we are asking if you could do the same?

There is a photo of Bambi at bazaraki dot com, if you type bambi into the search option.

Please please if you see Bambi, call either Claire or Adam on: 99723680

Thankyou so much. 

Claire
xxxxxxx


----------



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

We have had 2 phone calls today from 2 people who have possibly sighted Bambi in Palomedia near to Ayia Fyla. Having driven around there for 2 hours we havent been able to spot her, but i ask that if you live there, or drive through there, please please keep your eyes open for her. If you see her, call her and she will come to you. This is the most positive news we have had since she went missing, please help xxxxx

There is a photo of Bambi at bazaraki dot com, if you type bambi into the search option.

Please please if you see Bambi, call either Claire or Adam on: 99723680

Thankyou so much. 

Claire
xxxxxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you had any luck finding Bambi yet?
I can imagine she must be terrified in a strange place on her own.


----------



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

*No Luck yet *

Hi Veronica,

We've had no luck as yet, and you're right, i can hardly bear the thought of her out there in a place she doesnt know, under weather she isnt used to  I will not give up hope though.

We are blessed insomuch as so many people here are helping to advertise her loss and make everyone they can aware that she is out there somewhere.

We are offering a 200 euro reward for her safe return, she is microchipped and registered at the district vet, the pounds are all aware of her, the animal sanctuaries and charities are looking for her, we have plastered posters of her everywhere and we are searching the streets daily.

Thankyou for your concern, and I'll keep you posted if we find her xxxx

Claire 
xxxxxx


----------



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

*You can help!!*

If any of you could find it in your hearts to share the following link on your facebook profiles, and ask your friends in Cyprus to also share, eventually it will end up infront of someone who has seen or taken in our Baby girl Bambi who has now been missing for 2 weeks!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/ni...λων-λευκωσίας/help-find-bambi/178149052244067

This link includes Bambis story so far, 2 pictures of her, her microchip number, our contact details for anyone who has seen her etc! Your taking 1 minute to share it could save her life

Thankyou to everyone helping

Claire
xxxxxxx


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, not sure if this will help in any way but it has reminded me of a couple who had their dog stolen, perhaps contacting them will help with your search as I'm sure they would have some ideas they could share.

Help us find Ruger - Wall | Facebook


----------



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi zin,

thanks so much for pointing us in their direction. I've tried contacting them a/ to see if they found their dog, and b/ to see if there are any tips they could give us on where we could advertise Bambi's dissappearance.

Thankyou for thinking of us xx

claire


----------

